# How do you afford your MAC??



## rockin26 (Feb 5, 2009)

It's a question that often baffles me on here! I understand for our fellow addicts in the US that MAC is quite literally half the price (and I'm dam envious of it too) so I can see how their collections can be as huge as they are. But, we pay the most inflated prices for our beloved MAC and building my collection is taking quite some time, so what I'm wondering is how does everyone afford their collections? What sacrifices have you made for a haul?

My biggest haul to date has been $430 and it hurt for weeks so now I mostly buy here and there unless something really awesome comes out, so I'm curious how everyone else does it?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 5, 2009)

I try to save on money (hardly eat out), gas (I take the bus to school) and other stuff here and there. then i spend it all on MAC hahaha! it got really crazy. I should really stop because I'm starting to think, "Okay, eat or buy makeup?" I haven't gotten anything from MAC for a month now and I think I'm doing pretty good. Sucks to be a MAC addict AND a college student.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 5, 2009)

I haven't even started a collection but I am totally jealous of those of you who have amazing collections. My first and only mac purchase to date was the 224 from my local CCO. My rent and bills are more important. I'm a college student as well I have to remember to live like one. haha But in the future like after graduation I plan on making up for lost time. haha


----------



## loco4mac (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a great job, but live in CT where it is ridiculously expensive. So I have to cut corners. I shop @ a discount grocery store.My wardrobe is very limited as far as work goes, so now, versus some years ago, I don't spend any money on work clothes. When I am buying clothes its for recreation, and clubbing (think f21). I was at one point a complete train wreck when it comes to budgeting- was like what they say, more money, more problems. I of the crap. I had to buckle down, and prioritize. For many of my MAC purchases now I plan them. When I don't it's a blush, or gloss here or there. I will generally not go near a counter if I know I shouldn't be spending.


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 5, 2009)

Hehehe I afford it by telling my bf to buy me things I have been lemming as presents! But I don't like spending it up even then. I'll research for weeks trying to decide if I really want or need something...and drooling over it. 

He is really great about it though. I hate swatching and testing things here (AUS) because I always feel like the MAs don't like it or don't approve :S So now I take him with me and I give him the mission of finding me tissues and cotton buds so he doesn't get all @[email protected] from all the makeup hehe


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Feb 5, 2009)

I would say just buy a little here and there. Don't over do it, and when the holidays come around get friends and family to buy MAC makeup as a gift for you...That was one way get around the high price, it's expensive, I have more makeup then shoes and clothes, Oh well... that's the cost of looking fabulous!


----------



## Dorit (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes, you are right. Its expansive. This is why I sometimes see YouTube / Specktra posts with girls saying "I ONLY got from this collection this l'/g, this e/s and this l/s..." and thinking to myself- this is a lot, not "only". So ya, buying a few items- or 1 item- here and there and also hauling on some cheaper brands (mainly when there are discounts or GWP).


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Feb 9, 2009)

$430! Wow. I'm envious (that's like a good NZ$580 or so... hooo yeah).

I think the most I've spent in one go was NZ$150 (Moistureblend foundation about $70, moisture cover concealer about $40, Vegas Volt l/s $38) and I think it would hurt too much to spend more than that... I'd rather spread it all out. Dropping large amounts of money is like anathema to me haha.


----------



## lara (Feb 9, 2009)

Work, save, plan.


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 9, 2009)

My purse is hurting again! $200 on BBR today and I only got 4 e/s and 2 l/g. My mum couldn't believe my 6 little items cost that much!


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_My purse is hurting again! $200 on BBR today and I only got 4 e/s and 2 l/g. My mum couldn't believe my 6 little items cost that much!_

 
Sadly that is the way of MAC in AUS. Oh to be anywhere but here


----------



## redambition (Feb 11, 2009)

i plan and save.. and sometimes i will set aside a portion of tax return or my yearly bonus to buy MAC.

i also have a separate bank account i put a little money into each month to save for my splurges. if there's money in there, it can be spent. it's my own little slush fund 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at the moment it contains money to be used on my car insurance and rego... lol.


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 12, 2009)

^^ Hey that's a pretty good idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a separate account for my bills and essentials but maybe I should link another one just for mac. A few dollars every now and then


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

My husband would seriously try to put a down payment on the moon if it keeps me happy, nag free and wife whoring...so he pretty much supports my habit ...I buy a good portion but he pays for most of it... He just likes peace and harmony and he knows MAC provides him with peace and me with harmony ...Poor dude!!! I guess thats that for better or worse part...He knows my MAC endulgence is my worst! But I am pretty set and stocked fully on basics...it's the collections that sucker me in


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Feb 12, 2009)

work work.... splurge some and then work some more!!!


----------



## annegal (Mar 12, 2009)

I buy one product everytime I get paid, which is every two weeks?? But this has only started happening since January


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 12, 2009)

Research, PRIORITISE, then I spend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It helps that I have a full-time job!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Mar 12, 2009)

I've only just started getting into MAC in the past 6 months or so, so I don't have too much of it at the moment. But at the moment I am only buying here or there, I haven't done any major hauls to date


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 12, 2009)

^^LOL, well when you do we'd love to see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nothing like the virgin haul....LOLOL!!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Mar 12, 2009)

LOL sooo tempted! I can feel a virgin haul coming on soon if I keep logging on here


----------



## kariii (Mar 12, 2009)

can't you AUS ladies have girlies in the US do CP's for you?


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 12, 2009)

I haven't tried CP yet, it's something I'll be doing soon though


----------



## pinkvanilla (Mar 12, 2009)

I never even thought about CPs! Definitely an option


----------



## Skeeta (Mar 14, 2009)

Haha I CAN'T afford it!

I buy most of my MAC overseas because I hate the escalated prices in Australia.  I also take advantage of friends/family who travel to the US and of course US websites that ship to Australia!


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 14, 2009)

Haha well, I work for MAC, and I put a few things that I know I reeeally want on hold, and then when I have some extra spending money from doing freelance, I look at the stuff I have on hold and decide what stuff I -need-!


----------



## Septemba (Mar 14, 2009)

I just buy bits and pieces here and there. I try to take care of the basics so that any cash left over can go on the fun stuff. 

MU is becoming my main hobby these days, so I'm spending a lot on it. But I don't spend money I don't have, so that takes some of the pain away!

A couple of items a week will add up to a nicely rounded collection in time!

But essentially, just budgetting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And like CatsMeow said, researching a lot so disappointments are limited. I really enjoy reading about what I plan to buy too!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_^^LOL, well when you do we'd love to see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nothing like the virgin haul....LOLOL!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ROFL.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Mar 14, 2009)

CPs. Definately CPs, thanks to a couple of very lovely girls from the US on specktra! Even then I have to budget, sell items that I don't use and buy from the sale threads here on specktra which often offer really good deals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I WILL buy things from the counters here every now and then... but relative to the amount of mac I own, I would say that i have purchased about 10% of my total collection here. I only buy here if I know something is sold out in the US, or if our exchange rate is so bad that things turn out roughly the same after shipping (ahem MSFs)!


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 14, 2009)

I only earn an apprentice wage which makes things very hard sometimes but im lucky that ive never really been a shoes/bag/clothes kinda girl so most of my "play" money can go on mac. Ive just slowly been working on getting a good basic collection and i got given a 22 napoleon brush set for christmas a few years ago so that has saved me alot of getting a full brush set from mac I just add a few brushes here and there if i feel i really need it.

and with collections i make a list of everything thats coming out with it and just leave it on my desk and i usually find by being on specktra and temptalia it will help me wittle my list down easily

I also find taking a good look at what you do have helps as well because it saves you from buying dupes of colours


----------



## garganovich (Mar 15, 2009)

i turn on the smiles and do a few jobs around the house (my parents are amazing lol) however, i'm thinking i'll need a job sooner or later, there's just so much i want :O

as for going on a crazy M.A.C haul, i can't wait until i have my first hahaha, i bet it's super exciting getting it all home and being able to use it all for the first time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but at least majority of you would have a M.A.C store/counter in your state, here in canberra we don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which internet orders (i hateeeee them)


at the end of the day it comes down to planning and what you want most. just choose carefully and enjoy it


----------



## Skeeta (Mar 15, 2009)

What does CP actually stand for?

Its when you get girls o/s to buy the product and ship it to you? And you pay them (obviously cheaper than buying here)

Is that right?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ Custom Purchase


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 16, 2009)

I dont afford anything right now... unless its a dazzleglass (which I would def buy) or a cremesheen glass or a brush then I am on a BAN.... until further notice anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehehe


----------



## iaisha26 (Mar 16, 2009)

That's exactly right and it's the best way to build a collection if you live outside of the states. I do CP for tons of people in Europe. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Skeeta* 

 
_What does CP actually stand for?

Its when you get girls o/s to buy the product and ship it to you? And you pay them (obviously cheaper than buying here)

Is that right?_


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I dont afford anything right now... unless its a dazzleglass (which I would def buy) or a cremesheen glass or a brush then I am on a BAN.... until further notice anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehehe_

 
Dazzleglass! Must have them all.


----------



## scarlettgloss (Mar 22, 2009)

I buy from ebay mostly-reputable sellers only. Besides that I just bought a Hello Kitty TLC from allcosmeticswholesale.com. Looking forward to buying from here too.


----------



## shazzy99 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have really cut down and haven't bought anything for a while now. I used to buy all of my stuff from Saks, but now with our lousy dollar I don't think it's worth it. I used to plan ahead and buy so much from each collection, but lately I have bought glosses or lipsticks only if I really like the colour.

I have a full time job, so even though I pay a mortgage etc., always leave myself something aside for personal spending. I always feel like if you work hard, you should be able to buy something for yourself.


----------



## *lolly (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shazzy99* 

 
_I have really cut down and haven't bought anything for a while now. I used to buy all of my stuff from Saks, but now with our lousy dollar I don't think it's worth it. I used to plan ahead and buy so much from each collection, but lately I have bought glosses or lipsticks only if I really like the colour.

I have a full time job, so even though I pay a mortgage etc., always leave myself something aside for personal spending. I always feel like if you work hard, you should be able to buy something for yourself._

 
I totally agree with you. I have a full time job and I'm paying off a mortgage as well, and I do put a little aside for personal spending. I basically keep my MAC purchases to one or two items at a time (after tons of research) which makes it more affordable and I get plenty use of my purchases (instead of having a few untried items etc). The only large haul I've done is for Hello Kitty and for Hello Kitty only


----------



## lushlady15 (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm like many other girls on here, I pass on other things (morning coffee etc) to put toward makeup! I buy a lot of my MAC from ladies in America though, even with the bad exchange it works out so much cheaper


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 3, 2009)

^^^ Yes I've also been cutting down on my coffee habits in order to fund my MAC. Making my own lunch saves me a heap of money, I take the bus too. It all adds up!


----------



## atwingirl (Jun 3, 2009)

I find that going in with a list of items that I am truly focused on purchasing helps curb/cut down on impulse add ons! It is easy to get carried away and excited with all the product in the store. If you find a product/color you like, unless it is LE of course, it will be there on your next visit. Swatch it, go home and get some sleep. Then see if it makes your list the next day! I think you will find that the items that make your list will be your most used items in the long run.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm a student and I just scrimp on other stuff. When I go out I have a budget of like $20, get PT everywhere, shop for groceries at Aldi etc.

I also have access to a CCO where I go crazy every couple of months.

Where does one find an American to CP for us?


----------



## lizzymcfizzy (Jun 23, 2009)

deleted.


----------



## User27 (Jun 26, 2009)

****


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 26, 2009)

What's Barbazon? Is it like make up course?


----------



## sunshine16 (Jun 28, 2009)

I try to use the mentality.. 
Okay i can either have 2 or 3 lower end blushes for $15-20 or i can have just 1 MAC blush.. which i will research to no end before i purchase to make sure i will get use out of it.
It's all about accepting yeah i may not be able to go and have huge hauls at once very often, but i'm slowly but surely building up a nice well-rounded collection..

I'm just starting my collection and am trying to mainly focus on building up my brush collection first.. There's a few reasons for this
1. I don't see the point owning really nice products that i've worked hard for and not have the right tools to apply them
2. Brushes are the most expensive items, so i want to get them out of the way first..because when you can only spend $x amount per month, a brush really chews into that.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 28, 2009)

^^ That sounds pretty good sunshine! Maybe you should alternate each month.. like one month buy a brush and the next month buy an eyeshadow or something.. What you said works both ways, there's also no point having brushes with no product to use them on  

Personally I've bought a few dud brushes, and by that I mean, they're great quality etc however I've found other brushes that work better for me (when they both supposedly do the same thing) and it's pretty expensive to buy a brush you're not going to use often. It's great to hear you're doing research on your purchases!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_ 
Her skin tone is completely different then mine because she's fully Caucasian and I've got to get advice somewhere on where to begin as I've got to do the best I can. I think she'd kill me if I posted her pic but I'm really think I need Specktra's help on what her best concealer, foundation and all would be....she's highly sensitive about mild acne and I'm afraid to take her to our local counter and her get the wrong treatment. Whoa, overwhelmed sister meltdown. XD_

 
For foundation, MUFE is the best I have found for liquid (but then, i'm hard to match). However, if you're not adverse to buying from the internet, Graftobian makes an amazing cream foundation. It's affordable, too! I bought mine from camera ready cosmetics, I'm not sure where else it can be found, but I know CRC is very pricy for shipping. It's the Glamour Creme, and it has a great range of shades. The Graftobian website has a big colour conversion chart.


----------



## sunshine16 (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ That sounds pretty good sunshine! Maybe you should alternate each month.. like one month buy a brush and the next month buy an eyeshadow or something.. What you said works both ways, there's also no point having brushes with no product to use them on  

Personally I've bought a few dud brushes, and by that I mean, they're great quality etc however I've found other brushes that work better for me (when they both supposedly do the same thing) and it's pretty expensive to buy a brush you're not going to use often. It's great to hear you're doing research on your purchases!_

 
I do have some products, just not a whole tonne... (yet!)
I have a lot of makeup by everyday standards, but not by specktra standards haha, we all know its completley different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Like you said, it would be pointless to have brushes with no makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm just trying to build a brush collection and the basics atm, however that's not to say if if i fell in love with a bright green eyeshadow i wouldn't buy it. But for example, if i fell in love with 4 green eyeshadows that were similar, i probably wouldn't buy all of them.. because why buy 4 greens when you don't have any purples yet?

I love researching my purchases, it's not a chore it all for me.. I honestly wont buy a product before i read a few reviews, if i fall for something and am tempted i just pull out my phone and see what people online are saying about it. It works for me, i don't own any products i hate/have no use for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But in saying that, note i've already started putting money away for Christmas presents. I am a ridiculous anal/organised person


----------



## fletch50 (Jul 10, 2009)

I was just recently in Australia and was blown away by how expensive makeup is there.  Not just MAC and other high end brands, but even drugstore stuff like L'Oreal and Revlon.  If anyone ever needs a CP done I am willing to do it.


----------



## lizzymcfizzy (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fletch50* 

 
_I was just recently in Australia and was blown away by how expensive makeup is there.  Not just MAC and other high end brands, but even drugstore stuff like L'Oreal and Revlon.  If anyone ever needs a CP done I am willing to do it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks I'll keep that in mind


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah we get friggin robbed over here when it comes to makeup $$$ I don't buy much MAC retail anymore, same with other HE brands. 

Whats Bourjois priced like in the US?? Does anyone know?


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow @ how expensive it is.

You would think that MAC would want as many customers as possible and so would try to keep prices pretty even all over the world. 

My friend bought some NP stuff from Aus which she says is on par with MAC for quality but I've never used it so can't say


----------



## ItsKrysta (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, since I'm only 13, I don't buy from Mac much.
I try to limit myself with only about 3 products a month, and my parents give me an allowance every month for me to spend on what I want and need, which I'm forever grateful for.


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 3, 2009)

At 13 you can afford 3 MAC items at Aus retail price per month? Geez I wish my parents gave me that kind of allowance when I was 13, all I could afford was Australis


----------



## Ebbychina (Aug 3, 2009)

Firstly, it really does help to have a full time job. 

Secondly, I keep an excel spreadsheet of all my bills and I PRIORITIZE! Before I got into MAC I would spend at least $100.00 on social activities (i.e. dinner, movies, clubs, etc.) now I have shifted this disposable income to makeup!

I will never forego an important bill to buy MAC, but if it comes down to going out to an expensive dinner and completing a palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be ordering a pizza...lol


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_At 13 you can afford 3 MAC items at Aus retail price per month? Geez I wish my parents gave me that kind of allowance when I was 13, all I could afford was Australis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Australis - yep, I remember those days. I think I had 'Red Earth' too? Or am I making that brand up? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Having a memory fade...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 3, 2009)

Red Earth was the first cosmetics brand I ever used to buy


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 3, 2009)

ha me too! Priceline has Red Earth now.

I remember when a splurge was a trip to the Body Shop!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 3, 2009)

^^ Man, you guys actually got to buy stuff?  I used to steal all my mum's makeups *trying very hard to think of what my first ever makeup purchase was*


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 3, 2009)

Nat you're forgetting how much younger we all are  just kidding! I used to try my mum's BURGUNDY Lancome lipsticks on hahaha.


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Nat you're forgetting how much younger we all are  just kidding!_

 
I doubt it.


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 3, 2009)

I used to buy Australis every now and then but I used to pinch covergirl from Coles until I got a job! Red Earth stores went under and I was gutted cos they had my all time fav e/s colour and the new range in Priceline doesn't have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Has anyone tried that Face Of Australia brand?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah I've tried Face of Australia squeezy lipglosses and lip liners.. they weren't bad for the price. And some people say good things about their primer but I haven't tried that.

My first makeups were hand-me-downs from my older sister.. dolly bird e/s palettes with as many shades of blue as you can think of! Oh the eighties..


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 4, 2009)

bleh.... was never allowed to have it when I was younger... my makeup "allowance" consisted of a black eyeliner and a lipgloss - period. My mother was a nazi with cosmetics and they were BANNED in our home, my sister and I just learnt to cope without it. I turned 30 before I ever really decided to test the depths of the cosmetic fashion world.... now I'm drowing in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehehe


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 4, 2009)

^^ You're just making up for lost time


----------



## tarnii (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_ 
I remember when a splurge was a trip to the Body Shop!_

 
I still remember my first visit to The Body Shop it smelled better than anything I had ever experienced. My first makeup purchase was Cutex nail polish in a delightful frosted pink shade. 

Then - I used to skim money off my mums change when she sent me to the shop to build my Cutex collection - who knew there were so many frosted nail polishes out there????? 

Now - I have to sell off my old clothes etc on ebay to explore this wonderful new wonderland of MAC.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Aug 5, 2009)

I strip on the weekends for MAC.  SIKE! JK  I usually do a lot of research on what I am going to buy. At first my BF would by me everything but then I started feeling bad that he was spending that much on me.  I swatch everything and do a lot of research and then save the money.  I do have a full time job but I am a mommy first.  If I have any spending money after I have spoiled my kids, I will go get me something.


----------



## indybrat (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I'm a student and I just scrimp on other stuff. When I go out I have a budget of like $20, get PT everywhere, shop for groceries at Aldi etc.

I also have access to a CCO where I go crazy every couple of months.

Where does one find an American to CP for us?_

 
The CCO you have access to stocks MAC?  Is it open to all the general public and if so, will you please share the details of this magical place?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 6, 2009)

^^ She's talking about the Estee Lauder staff/friends store. You need a pass from someone who works for EL to get in unfortunately!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm lucky in that my mum lives in Hong Kong, and its super cheap over there, so I get her to buy it for me and post it over.. If I had to pay full retail price here in Australia, I wouldn't own a thing... I'm a full time uni student, and youth allowance doesn't go far these days


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I'm a full time uni student, and youth allowance doesn't go far these days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's for sure!


----------



## Honeylust27 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm a fulltime uni student - so yeah, it hurts when I do spend huge amounts on make up, but I still live with my mum (I'm 27 how embarrassing!!) and I don't pay rent, just food and some bills. 

But I also found that once I started getting interested in make up I lost my obsession for clothes - which is good because, in my opinion clothes are waaaaayyy too expensive. I don't mind paying more for makeup, because, lets face it, it is going onto my skin - I only want good quality on there. My obsession with clothes has also ended for the moment because I'm focused on weight loss and really want to look good and fit and healthy for summer. There is no point buying new clothes when I intend to lose weight (3 kilos gone so far, woohooo!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). So what i used to spend on clothes, I spend on make up.


----------



## elainous (Aug 23, 2009)

the prices for Mac over here is indeed rediculous. I buy my stuff online (from websites like lovemakeup and ACW)
i also occasionally splurge on collections, since ebay and most places inflate LE items to the normal RRP here anyway. 
Ive always wanted to CP, but i dont know how to go about it. ive only ever got a CP from the UK. 

the most ive ever dropped is $180 for a bronzer, a lipstick, a lipgloss and an e/s. yeah, that little bag was a weeks wage...

it irks me that we pay for mac what the americans pay for Nars.


----------

